# Can't Install ESS Solo-1 ES 1938 Adio Driver



## Bronson7 (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi everyone. I’ve just reformatted/installed win 98 2E on an old rig and for the life of me, can’t install the audio drivers. The sound card is an ESS Solo-1 ES1938. I downloaded the drivers from the ESS site and followed their directions in the FAQ to install them. When I unzip the package and click on the Set UP icon, the drivers look like they are being installed. It says to reboot, then I get a box that says it found the Solo-1 sound card and it asks to install the win 98 cd so I do that. Well, what happens is that I get dialog that says it can’t find the needed files. Here’s the list:
ksclockf.ax
ksdata.ax
ksinterk.ax
ksproxy.ax
ksvpintf.ax
How in the heck can I get this driver installed. I’ve been struggling with it for several hours, to no avail. Thanks.
Bronson7


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

what is your motherboard make and model? Have you updated your chipset drivers?


----------



## Bronson7 (Jun 2, 2006)

I have no idea, BigFella. It's a very old system with an upgraded sound card. Originally it had(has) on board sound. Why would chipset drivers matter? Thanks
Bronson7


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes it does really, because the chipset drivers allow the operating system to identify the hardware in simple terms. Use a programme such as Lavlays Everest to identify the motherboard and then post back.


----------



## Bronson7 (Jun 2, 2006)

bigfellla said:


> Yes it does really, because the chipset drivers allow the operating system to identify the hardware in simple terms. Use a programme such as Lavlays Everest to identify the motherboard and then post back.


I tried Lavaly's right after the format for the very same reason, to identify sound card, video, processor, etc. For some reason Lavaly's wont work. It opens up and starts to scan, but just sits there with no posted results. I see your point, I'll dismantle the darned thing to the point to where I can get some identifying characters. Thank BigFella.
Bronson7
ps. I'll get back with the mobo info.


----------



## Bronson7 (Jun 2, 2006)

well, I tried Everest again and it locks up the computer. I slid out the HD to get a better view of the mb but can't see any numbers/stickers on it. Dime to a donut it's on the backside. This is an OLD rig ie Pentium MMX 200 MHz, 64 megs ram. The io ports are connected to the mb/case with ribbon cables. From what I know, this is below minimum requirements to even run win 98.
I don't want to waste anyone's time with this turd. It's only going to be used for word processing (if it'll even run that), but I thought it would be nice to listen to music while working. It's not worth pulling the mobo to identify. I'd probably break something in the process. Thanks Big Fella.
Bronson7


----------

